# "The Intern" with Robert DeNiro



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2015)

Anyone seen the new movie The Intern with Robert DeNiro and Anne Hathaway?  (I haven't but might see it.) Was wondering if you enjoyed it.

DeNiro has always been a favorite. Hard to believe he is 72 yrs old!


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2015)

No, but we did go see "Everest" a couple of weeks ago.  Wow.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2015)

Couple weeks ago I watched Robert DeNiro in "The King of Comedy" (1983) which I have seen many times. A dark movie where he plays a stalker who wants to be a stand up comic and kidnaps talk show host played by Jerry Lewis (who I normally don't like but he was good in this movie).

"The Intern" seems like a light comedy. I haven't heard much about it.

But my favorite DeNiro movies are "Godfather 2" and "Raging Bull". He won Oscars for both.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 10, 2015)

Anytime you get DeNiro and Pesci together you have a great movie, Goodfellas, Casino but my favorite DeNiro movie is 'Midnight Run'.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2015)

Never saw "Midnight Run" and watched some of "Casino" not the whole thing. "Goodfellas" was great.

Also liked "The Deerhunter".


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 10, 2015)

My sister saw it last weekend-went Saturday and it was so good,they went again Sunday! Says it`s one she will definitely be purchasing when it`s available.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice to see you, MrsR. 
hmmmm, sounds like they definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Never saw "Midnight Run" and watched some of "Casino" not the whole thing. "Goodfellas" was great.
> 
> Also liked "The Deerhunter".



Back many years ago I rented our first movie and VCR machine (late 70's), The Deer Hunter was the first, I sat up after getting off swing and watched it.  I was so unnerved by Christopher Walken's character that I still can't watch him without thinking about that part.  It was a great movie but as a vet from that era it was upsetting and stuck with me for years.  Midnight Run is actually a comedy the original Planes, Trains and Automobiles.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah, I can see why Christopher Walken character would be upsetting to a vet.  That Russian Roulette game...ugh.


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2015)

If you're a DeNiro fan, have you ever seen "Flawless" (late 90's) in which DeNiro plays a homophobic ex-cop who has a stroke and has to take singing lessons from his drag-queen neighbor, Philip Seymour Hoffman, as part of his speech therapy.   It's one of those "warm the hackles of your heart" movies, but dark......really dark.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2015)

jujube said:


> If you're a DeNiro fan, have you ever seen "Flawless" (late 90's) in which DeNiro plays a homophobic ex-cop who has a stroke and has to take singing lessons from his drag-queen neighbor, Philip Seymour Hoffman, as part of his speech therapy. It's one of those "warm the hackles of your heart" movies, but dark......really dark.



No, haven’t seen “Flawless” and don’t recall hearing about it. Sounds interesting, though. I really liked Philip Seymour Hoffman. Tragic waste.

Robert DeNiro and Meryl Streep made a movie “Falling in Love” (1984) which I never saw. I read the summary…both are married, meet accidentally, and start spending time together.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 10, 2015)

I love DeNiro.  I see everything he's in.  I want to see "The Intern" and will first chance I get without going to a theater.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I love DeNiro.  I see everything he's in.  I want to see "The Intern" and will first chance I get without going to a theater.



 Same here, not much for theaters.  A couple of my favoirte Robert DeNiro movies-  [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analyze_This"]_Analyze This_ [/URL]  and Analyze That      Of course, Billy Crystal  was an absolute gas.


----------



## Carol in California (Oct 10, 2015)

It is one of the most enjoyable movie I have seen in years.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My sister saw it last weekend-went Saturday and it was so good,they went again Sunday! Says it`s one she will definitely be purchasing when it`s available.


 I'm Glad to hear that.  I'll be sure and watch it.  I love me some Robert DeNiro!  I think "This Boys Life" was my fav of his.  I like all gangster movies though and DeNiro has done a lot of those.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Same here, not much for theaters.  A couple of my favoirte Robert DeNiro movies- _Analyze This_   and Analyze That      Of course, Billy Crystal  was an absolute gas.


 Yes, we have both of those here.  They were great.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm going to have to look up what his first movie was as I have no idea.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 13, 2015)

IMO, almost Any movie starring Robert DeNiro is going to be good.  I also like Tom Hanks...and am looking forward to his new movie "Bridge of Spies".  These two actors generally star in movies that are well worth the price of admission....as opposed to most which are little more than "computer generated fantasy", aimed at a 14 year old mentality.


----------



## jujube (Oct 13, 2015)

IMDB.com is the best source for information about movies, actors, etc.  Easy to use and you can find out about anything you need to know.


----------

